# Hotplug und Coldplug zusammen mit UDEV

## hoschi

Hallo,

nehmen wir an wir hätten eine Desktop mit Kernel 2.6 und Glibc 2.3.5, sowie installiertem und laufendem UDEV.

Außerdem verwendet die Maschine HAL und DBUS

Muss man jetzt Hotplug/Coldplug installieren?

Für was brauche ich die überhaupt? Und wann muss wer gestartet werden (boot/default)?

Braucht man Hotplug um Udev-Rules verwenden zu können?

Langsam steige ich da nicht mehr durch, vor allem weil das nirgends richtig behandelt wird.

UDEV zwar schon, aber Hotplug soll man immer installieren, aber warum?!

Brauche ich es für Udev-Rules?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/udev-guide.xml - Firmware, brauche ich nicht  :Smile: 

Will das jetzt mal geklärt haben, Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## COiN3D

Versteh ich auch nich. Hotplug ist ja angeblich dafür da, dass es die Module von Geräten nachlädt, die während dem laufendem Betrieb des Systems angestöpselt werden. Aber wenn man nichts zum nachladen hat, bzw, wenn man alles was man braucht fest in den Kernel einkompiliert hat, dann braucht man doch auch kein Hotplug, oder?

Dann wäre da ja noch Coldplug, dass alle Module von Geräten ladet, die bereits beim Starten des Systems angeschlossen sind. Wenn ich Coldplug hätte, dann bräuchte ich doch dann auch keine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mehr?

Wäre nett, wenn mich mal jemand drüber aufklären könnte.

----------

## NightDragon

Also soweit ich weiß sind die beiden sehr Verwandt und nur das Init-Script etwas anderst und wenn man coldplug merged kommt auch hotplug mit runter (zumindestt teile davon - siehe beim Download).

Ich habe mein System derzeit so:

manche module fix im kernel (Was USB betrifft, das onboard Lan usw...)

manche in der modules.autload.d/kernel-2.6

und dann im boot-runlevel das colplug.

Fertig. damig läuft alles sauber.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> udev sollte in Verbindung mit einem 2.6 Kernel verwendet werden (wie vanilla-sources oder gentoo-sources mit dem Standard 2005.0 Profil). Wenn Sie einen solchen Kernel verwenden dann müssen Sie nur sicherstellen, dass Sie eine aktuelle sys-apps/baselayout Version haben. Das ist alles was Sie benötigen.
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 2.1: Installieren von udev
> 
>  # emerge udev
> ...

 

Module und Firmware?

Wann braucht man sowas, ich noch nie :mata:

Und was ist mit den UDEV-Rules?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also, hotplug ist zum automatischen Laden der Module beim Anschluss der Geräte am PC, z.b. wenn ich ein USB Stick anschließe, so wird das Modul usbcore, usb_storage, usw. Du musst hotplug installieren, nur wenn du es willst, dass die Module automatisch geladen werden und nicht beim booten. hotplug ist nicht notwenig für UDEV. Wenn du diese Module in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kenel-2.6 eingetragen hast, werden sie ehe sowieso beim Booten geladen.

coldplug ist fürs Laden von Module für Geräte, die du vor dem Bootvorgang angeschlossen hast. Am Anfang dachte ich, dass man /etc/modules.autoload.d/kenel-2.6 nicht mehr braucht, aber es gibt nicht nur Kernel Module für Geräte sondern für andere Kenrel Features, die nicht mit Geräte zu tun haben und diese werden demnach nicht von coldplug geladen. Inwieweit coldplug die Module lädt, weiß ich nicht. Als ich in UDEV umgestiegen bin, habe ich meine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kenel-2.6 nicht modifiziert und die Module für Geräte habe ich nicht rausgelassen und bei mir funktioniert alles wunderbar.

----------

## hoschi

Okay, Danke!

Also beides unnötig für mich  :Cool: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und was ist mit den UDEV-Rules?

 

Die UDEV-Rules sind dafür da, dass du deine Geräte in /dev/ richtige Namen geben kannst. Bei mir zum Beispiel ist die Maus unter /dev/psaux ansprechbar, aber Xorg -configure stellt automatisch auf /dev/mouse was nicht standardmäßig erzeugt wird. Wenn du (als root) ln -fs /dev/psaux /dev/mouse machst, geht es für diese Session wunderbar aber beim Neustart ist dieses Symlink weg. Damit aber es nicht weg, hast du die Rules.

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

```

# drivers

# for /dev/dvd

KERNEL="hdc", SYMLINK="dvd"

# mouse

KERNEL="psaux", SYMLINK="mouse"

```

somit muss ich nicht manuel jedes Mal ein Symlink dvd und mouse erstellen, das macht udev für mich.

----------

## hoschi

Okay, also ohne *Plugdingens  :Smile: 

----------

## genstef

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Muss man jetzt Hotplug/Coldplug installieren?
> 
> Für was brauche ich die überhaupt? Und wann muss wer gestartet werden (boot/default)?
> 
> Braucht man Hotplug um Udev-Rules verwenden zu können?

 

Ja, hotplug/coldplug sollte man schon installieren.

Udev ist ja dafür zuständig die device-nodes zu erstellen und module zu laden, falls ein event eintrifft. Von devices die am anfang bereits im System stecken gibt es jedoch keine events ..

Deswegen gibt es coldplug das lädt alle module von netzwerk, usb, pci, ide, ..

Das wird erledigt wenn man das coldplug init-script im runlevel hat. Andernfalls muss man halt alle seine module zu modules.autoload.d adden. Ein paar Module lassen sich nicht detecten, die muss man trotzdem in modules.autoload.d eintragen, hier meine Liste:

```
psmouse

omnibook

processor

ac

battery

#fan

#thermal

button

rtc

non-fatal

#sd-mod

```

Und hotplug wird inzwischen nur noch wegen der scripte verwendet, die in /etc/hotplug liegen .. das ist aber auch bald überflüssig da das alles mit udev-rules geregelt werden soll.

Das hotplug init-script könnt ihr euch schenken. Schaut euch das einfach mal an, da wird gar nichts mehr gestartet .. das ist nur noch zur Abwärtskompatibilität da.

und Hotplug wird auch nicht benötigt um udev-rules parsen zu können, das macht udev schon alleine.

----------

## Juzam

Kann ich mich dann an folgenden Artikel halten, wenn ich eine Gentoo 2005.1 Installation habe?

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev

Oder ist der Artikel bzw. Teile veraltet?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Juzam,

 *Juzam wrote:*   

> Kann ich mich dann an folgenden Artikel halten, wenn ich eine Gentoo 2005.1 Installation habe?
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev
> 
> Oder ist der Artikel bzw. Teile veraltet?

 

wenn du dich an das Handbuch für 2005.1 hälst sitzt du im trockenen da kann dir mal gar nichts passieren  :Very Happy: .

Udev ist in 2005.1 schon implementiert und auch standartmäßig so das du es nicht nachträglich emergen mußt.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Juzam

Danke für die Antwort.

Aber Hotplug und Coldplug sind doch nicht standardmäßig installiert, oder?

Und die Anpassung, die bei "/etc/conf.d/rc anpassen" beschrieben ist, ist sie noch nötig?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *Juzam wrote:*   

> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Aber Hotplug und Coldplug sind doch nicht standardmäßig installiert, oder?
> 
> Und die Anpassung, die bei "/etc/conf.d/rc anpassen" beschrieben ist, ist sie noch nötig?

 

Also wenn du die Installation mit der Gentoo 2005.1 LiveCD machst dann brauchst du dich überhaupt nicht um Udev kümmern. Ich habe bei der Install. zusätzlich (ist auch im Handbuch beschrieben) 

```
# emerge coldplug

# rc-update add coldplug boot
```

 gemacht um so dies und das automatisch laden zu lassen (bin halt faul) und fahre sehr gut damit. Hotplug war schon bei der Install. dabei ob es sich beim emergen von coldplug mitinstalliert hat weiß ich nicht. Ich persönlich verwende nur Coldplug da bis jetzt alles erkannt und geladen wurde was ich an mein Notebook drangesteckt habe. Demzufolge schlummert Hotplug solange bis ich es mal brauche und dann nehme ich es erst auch in rc.

Anpassen mußt du /etc/conf.d/rc nicht das ist wie gesagt nur wenn du Udev nachträglich installieren willst.

Soweit ich weiß wird Udev auch nur nicht installiert wenn du noch einen 2.4 Kernel haben willst aber das steht ja auch im Handbuch...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## flubber

Ich bin auch auf udev umgestiegen, schon vor langer Zeit, zusätzlich habe ich coldplug gemergt, geladen beim boot, da kommt hotplug gleich mit. Zusätzlich habe ich ivman installiert, da brauche ich mich um die Rules nicht zu kümmern. Seit her funktioniert alles, z.B.: wenn ich einen USB-Stick anstecke wird im Verzeichnis /media ein entsprechendes Verzeichnis angelegt und gemountet, in dem ich dann meine Daten finde. die fstab ändert sich in sofern, daß da eine neue Sektion "managed" aufgeführt ist, in der die Mountsachen drin stehen. Zieh ich den Stick wieder ab, ist alles wieder leer. Funktioniert gut.

Flubber

----------

## lumberjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Module und Firmware?
> 
> Wann braucht man sowas, ich noch nie :mata:
> 
> 

 

du vielleicht nicht, ich aber schon.

und zwar für meine DVB-S-treiber und für meine IPW2200-treiber (WLAN).

und das wird von hotplug automagisch geladen.

hat also alles seinen sinn.   :Razz: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich muss zugeben dass ich die Beiden IPW2200-Module über modprobe lade  :Surprised: 

----------

## adnoh

ich möcht hier auch noch etwas mit zur verwirrung dazu helfen   :Smile: 

was haltet ihr von dem init-script "autoconfig" aus dem packet livecd-tools (o.so.ähnl).

Dass sollte doch die funktionen von coldplug bei weitem übernehmen - oder lieg ich da falsch?

Blick durch diesen ganzen Jungle langsam auch nicht mehr durch.

und wann bzw. wozu muss ich ne andere Firmeware laden? - das funktioniert dann mit hotplug, richtig?

----------

## firefly

manche wlan-karten(meist usb-varianten) z.b. müssen, bevor sie benutzbar sind, mit ihrer firmware geladen werden. Das gilt auch für ander Hardware. Und das macht, soweit ich weis, momentan nur die Hotplug-scripte.

gruß

firefly

----------

## lumberjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich muss zugeben dass ich die Beiden IPW2200-Module über modprobe lade 

 

ok, ich hab mich vielleicht etwas unklar ausgedrückt. fürs laden der firmware bedarf es hotplug, wie firefly schon sagte.

die module werden auch per "modprobe" geladen.

----------

